# Morris Industries Teleportation Lab



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all! I just thought I would show off the queue line show I built in my garage this year. I have a pull through third car garage so this area is where I have my line that goes back to my time machine ride I have in the backyard. This show is the entertainment for people while they are waiting in this line.

My wife sewed the muppet monster for me and I 3d printed the robot. I'll let you try to figure out how the teleportation box works. I saw a similar box a couple other places but no instructions on how they work and it took me quite awhile to figure out how it's done. The results in person are pretty impressive as even from a few feet away it's hard to figure out just how the monster disappears.

Anyways, happy Halloween and I can't wait to see what else everyone has built this year.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

That is great, really great. Well done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Brilliant - well done!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool!
Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you aren't kidding about it being impressive! Wow!

Beautiful details, too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Jaw dropping!!! Wow.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

That was absolutely incredible. Impressive is right! I was so sucked in that I actually forgot this was a prop piece on HF. Really cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is beautifully done. Great job


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Very cool! :jol:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Very well done. Its entertaining to watch and the kids will get a kick out of it.

Now... you mentioned a time machine ride in the back yard.... any video/details on that?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I enjoyed it so much on Youtube I watched it here again!


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

How did you do that TV displayy? Is it using Arduino? It's great!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Very professional - almost too good!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for the praise!

Some details:

First off the time machine I built 5 years ago and this will probably be it's last year (to make room for something that accommodates more than a few people at a time). The time machine is an outhouse that has three screens in it and takes the test subjects...err..I mean trick or treaters back to see a dino, a wizard and dragon and then to the wild west. Here's a video I took of it the first year I had it up:






So for the queue line show, this whole thing is being done via Visual Show Automation (VSA) software.

I got the old TV working by buying a hdmi to rca powered adapter. This allowed me to mirror the output of the laptop using the VCR and then running a coax cable from the VCR to the old TV.

The disappearing monster is done using plexiglass that has mirror window tint on them. So if you light the mirrored surface from behind, the mirrors become transparent. I then bring the back wall lights down at the same time I turn up the side lights. When the lights on the side hit the mirrored surface, the mirrors then become opaque and reflect the side walls reflection back at the audience. Since the box is a square, and I have the same light in the same position on the back wall and the side walls, the reflection of the side walls matches the exact position of where the light used to be on the back wall. What this means is that the back wall never appears to change but the monster vanishes!


----------

